# IVF - Paracetemol while on stimms



## GEM (Aug 26, 2003)

Is it ok to take paracetomol while on stimms?I have take it a few times and now wonder if I shouldn't have?

GEM


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Gem

I have been unable to find out any information regarding not taking paracetamol while on stimms.

It will probably be best if you speak to your clinic or pharmacist.

Sorry I cant be of any more help (Mel maybe able to give you more info).

All the best with your treatment

Jeanette


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi GEM

If you are experiencing a lot of pain then i was told personally that it is safe to take paracetamol but at the correct dosage, please refer to your clinic before commencing any kind of analgesia or un-prescribed medication though.

Mel


----------



## Mrs M (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi GEM

I would agree with everyone else's comments, and it is probably best to check with your clinic, but, I was told it was ok for me to take paracetamol whilst on stimms. 

Having said that, the reason I felt I might need it was because I was having bad headaches. After consulting the clinic I was told the reason for my headaches was because I needed to drink more. So I had more water and it worked - I had no need to take the paracetamol !! 

Hope this info helps.
Good luck.
Rach


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Paracetomol is perfectly fine to take at any point - even once you are pregnant! I've got a big box of 100 prescribed to me by my GP! Though I think Dion has taken more of them than I have over the whole of my pregnancy - perhaps my hormones have been giving him a permanent headache!


----------

